# Identify species/breeding



## Djmikeyd1388 (Feb 25, 2020)

I attached pics of what i'm pretty sure is a Red Dragon. Can someone identify the dark peacock. I'm pretty sure they are both males but these two have been doing the mating dance like crazy. If they are both males is that normal or is one a female. I'm new to Cichlids and loving it. I might need an intervention LOL.

Any answers would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Djmikey "D"


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Did the dark grey one once have color? May have been hormoned for temporary color, and the color has worn off. Would guess that the dark one is a Fryeri/ Aulonocara hybrid.

Both are hybrids, so if they bred the fry will be an unknown mix. The so called "Red Dragon" is quite attractive, but the names are trade names and do not mean all that much, they are created hybrids.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The mating dance and the war dance look very similar so would not help you determine gender.


----------

